# My new set up:South American cichlids.



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all on this forum.I am new here.I live in The Netherlands.I am Marc and I am 44 years old.I am truckdriver.I have a tank of 1000 litres water.Before I kept wildcaught discusfish but it became a little too dull for me.So I switched to other South American cichlids like uaru amphiacantoides,hypselecara temporalis,guianacara owroewefi Grand Lassaut,poptella orbicularis,planiloricaria cryptodon,brochis splendens,krobia Xingu and cichlasoma amazonarum,dianema urostriata.I will first show you the tank before and after:


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to C-F! Very nice tank; that is a LOT of cories! I love the stand off at the beginning :lol:. If I'm not mistaken, the pair on the right is a pair of chocolate cichlids. I'm not sure what the one on the left is though.


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats an awesome looking tank, are you able to get a full tank still shot?

looking forward to seeing your experience come through in posts, the discus looked amazing!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like your hopolo cat. i have always wanted a small group of them. nice tank!


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@BelieveInBlue:The chocolate cichlids are called here Hypselecara Temporalis.The on eon the left could be an uaru amphiacantoides sp. Orange.

@Cooder:Thnx for the compliments about my former discusfish.Will post later new photos including full tank shots.

@Bluejack23:Unfortunately the hoplo cats are too agressive when they make bubbles.Have now a few fishes with youngsters.Will sell all 4 this week.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Now I am on this site I can show you some pictures and vids of my tank.My vids are better then my pictures so I will show you more vids.Ok??


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Here a few vids.Now I have a pair of cichlasomas amazonarum with fry:











Fishes I tried to keep but far too agressive.In the end the male almost killed the female one:


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

wildcaught dutchman said:


> Now I am on this site I can show you some pictures and vids of my tank.My vids are better then my pictures so I will show you more vids.Ok??


I see you have a pothos plant on your tank. is it going inside the tank? *** always wondered if they are safe for fish, I know they are bad for cats.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

*mine would most likely eat them is why I would be worried.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. I am partial towards the discus. Nice pictures.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Omg I want that cat! what a awesome fish...


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> *mine would most likely eat them is why I would be worried.


Absolutely 100% safe.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...-plants-less-nitrate!-POTHOS&highlight=pothos


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Both are very nice tanks. Although definitely much more interesting behavior/activity in your new setup. Very nice!


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@All:Tnx for the compliments.

@Jeaninel:Both tanks are one and the same tank only with other fishes.Even the wildcaught discusfishes were too dull for me.

There is much more action now.I will show you my cichlasomas amazonarum in action with something big and heavy:






My other fishes I like very much:Uarus umphiacantoides sp.Orange.The biggest one is a wildcaught one who is mating now with his biggest daughter and layed this week eggs for the first time:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

What species of Guienacara is that?


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@Ahud:Only read this topic.It is not that long,only one page.There is listed almost all the fishes in my tank. :wink:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah, I apologize. I looked right over it.

Very nice. I am a huge fan of Guianacara, they are one of my favorites.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

i got 4 days ago uaru,and he looks nothing like yours i bought him baby but from what i understand they look utterly different when they are small and they develop to different look as they grow is that correct??
i keep them with severum and blood parrot there isnt series aggresing worth to mention its a minor,but they seem very shy with other cichlid


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@Phinexswarm35:They are certainly different when the uarus are small.When they grow larger they are not shy anymore.I have to sell my hypselecara temporalis because the uarus do bite them in thier mouths.They have big teeth. :roll:


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

The uarus caused too much stress and damaged the other fishes seriously.My temporalisses had both very injured mouths.Later on they started to injure my amazonarum and the fishes I bought instead of the temporalis:Heros Rottkeil.Here is a new vid I took today:


----------

